# First spy shots of 2012 Beetle



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

http://blogs.insideline.com/straightline/2010/10/spy-photos-2012-volkswagen-new-beetle.html

What's known so far:
- Based on MKVI Jetta
- Longer, wider
- More rear headroom and legroom
- More trunk space
- 2.5/2.0TDI/2.0T will be offered
- Dash/interior will feature soft-touch materials (unlike MKVI Jetta)
- 2.0T model will have IRS, lower model's rear suspension hasn't been confirmed
- Will be called simply "Beetle"
- Will be revealed most likely in LA at an event similar to the one for the new Jetta in Times Square
- Will be a 2012 model, but should go on sale sometime in 2011
- VW insiders have said the 2.0T model will be one "you can take to the track" on the weekends
- This model is intended to directly compete with MINI; very fun to drive, high-quality materials, highly customizable from dealer-installed accessories

What's been gathered from the spyshots:
- Front and rear bumper covers are CAMO from the current model. This CAMO makes the car look longer than it will in production trim
- Door windows are pillarless (like the CC)
- Headlights are more upswept/swept back. They're covered in tape in the spyshots
- There's a chrome strip at the base of the side windows


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*butt ugly.......*

that thing looks like crap....if thats anything reminiscent to what is ultimately produce it's destined for failure....


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Looks like the front bumper is the only thing disguised...hopfully its not gonna be as long in the front as it looks now...maybe modded it will look betteropcorn: 
They cant seem to get away from the PT cruiser details:thumbdown:


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

TightDub said:


> Looks like the front bumper is the only thing disguised...hopfully its not gonna be as long in the front as it looks now...maybe modded it will look betteropcorn:
> They cant seem to get away from the PT cruiser details:thumbdown:


 It's just a test mule. It's using a modified version of the old body on the new platform for testing so as not to give away the actual design. The old front bumper is covering the new one. Same with the rear along with the taillights. Probably the fenders too. This doesn't tell us much of anything about what the new model will look like other than the shape of the roofline.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

I know its a test mule...I was refering to the first pic. as I did not notice the extra lines on the rear as much as I noticed the totally crooked front..lol 
I like the roof line...hopin the rest brings it together...cause right now it looks like a shiney old shoe...kinda Like a kids first pair of hardbottoms:laugh:


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Damn thats ugly. Hopefully they at least give it independent rear suspension.


----------



## ScottRPriester (May 24, 2010)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> http://blogs.insideline.com/straightline/2010/10/spy-photos-2012-volkswagen-new-beetle.html
> 
> What's known so far:
> - Based on MKVI Jetta
> ...


 I just told my wife I was perfectly happy holding on to my MKV GTI for quite sometime. And then I read this! If the Beetle comes with a 2.0T...all bets are off, a dream will come true for me!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

I kinda like it, now if it gets the 2.0T engine , that would be cool.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Yep they skipped the concept stage and are just doing a bit of road testing with a production car with old front and rear bumpers tacked on to hide it kinda. You won't see any changes to anything between the bumpers unfortunately. It's kinda cool to see the NB live on but it's lost its edge like the 2nd generation Mini Cooper.


----------



## irishyarballs (Jun 3, 2009)

*uh... Photoshop anyone?*

That looks like a photoshop of the last Beetle. look at the lights, the bumpers, the side mirrors, hell everything... 

if that is the new new beetle, then they must be in the first stages cause they used all the parts from the old one to mock up that thing. 

I'm fine assuming that is photoshopped. 

i mean look at the front bumper, its not even attached to the quarter panel. 

the only remotely different are the headlights. and those could be easily photoshopped as well.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

It's not photoshopped, it's the real thing with an old front and rear bumper on it to hide it while they road test it. I'm not sure what you don't understand. I work with computer graphics for a living, it's not photoshopped.


----------



## vdubdoug (Apr 21, 2000)

I like it, looks more like an old bug with the roof line. Can't wait to see it for real.


----------



## Njaneer (Oct 2, 2006)

The car may not look it ,but it's heavily camouflaged, they have cladding all over it, not just the front and rear fascias but the sides as well. The whole rear deck is cladding and they rarely show the "VW" symbol on their B vehicles. 

http://www.motorauthority.com/pictu...012-volkswagen-new-beetle_gallery-1#100325137 

I can't draw any conclusions yet, but I highly doubt it will be a lower priced Scirocco'ish offering with all the trimmings. With what VW did to the MkVI Jetta (there best selling car in the USA), I cant' see the next version of the Bug to be a devoid of decontenting.


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

meh.......second and third looks are growing on me........i'm still liking my bubble vert though.....


----------



## Njaneer (Oct 2, 2006)

Some more pics, better close-ups 

http://carscoop.blogspot.com/2010/1...m=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Carscoop+(CARSCOOP)


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I decided to break out the tracing paper and pen and take a crack at what the production model might look like. Of course the front and rear bumper covers are pure guesses on my part, but I tried to pick up cues from the MKVI Golf and Jetta. I traced directly over some of the spyshots, so this should be fairly accurate to the proportions.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Very cool! I kinda want one.:laugh:


----------



## Cool Dub (Aug 25, 2010)

Silver you have _*talent*_.:thumbup: 
Retro Porsche to me with the longer hood & roof. Like able & less chickie too.


----------



## VW GUY (Aug 12, 2001)

I really like the chopped roof. Has the old 356 look. Looking forward to a turbo & vert version......


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

SMG8vT said:


> Yep they skipped the concept stage and are just doing a bit of road testing with a production car with old front and rear bumpers tacked on to hide it kinda. You won't see any changes to anything between the bumpers unfortunately. It's kinda cool to see the NB live on but it's lost its edge like the 2nd generation Mini Cooper.


 It is on a new platform and is supposed to be completely redesigned inside. Totally new "between the bumpers" in other words. Jamie has already stated that it will be closer to a MkVI Golf than a MkVI Jetta in terms of quality and performance with soft-touch plastics, independent rear suspension and 2.0T engine, maybe even an R version. It is being designed to compete directly with the Mini Cooper. I think the sketches above are very close to what we'll see.


----------



## Njaneer (Oct 2, 2006)

TWinbrook46636 said:


> It is on a new platform and is supposed to be completely redesigned inside. Totally new "between the bumpers" in other words. Jamie has already stated that it will be closer to a MkVI Golf than a MkVI Jetta in terms of quality and performance with soft-touch plastics, independent rear suspension and 2.0T engine, maybe even an R version. It is being designed to compete directly with the Mini Cooper. I think the sketches above are very close to what we'll see.


I have a rough time believing the next Beetle is going upscale with features that won't be on even the top of the line MkVI Jetta SEL. As with the Jetta, the US is the biggest market for the Beetle and they already decontented the Jetta in an effort to get more market share.

I would pay $30k plus for the Scirocco if they brought it over, but I can't say I would do the same for the Beetle unless it was it's equal.


----------



## SCARLET (Dec 21, 2005)

It looks pretty cool, deffinatly a better design then the NB I think.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Cool Dub said:


> Silver you have _*talent*_.:thumbup:
> Retro Porsche to me with the longer hood & roof. Like able & less chickie too.


Thanks!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Njaneer said:


> I have a rough time believing the next Beetle is going upscale with features that won't be on even the top of the line MkVI Jetta SEL. As with the Jetta, the US is the biggest market for the Beetle and they already decontented the Jetta in an effort to get more market share.
> 
> I would pay $30k plus for the Scirocco if they brought it over, but I can't say I would do the same for the Beetle unless it was it's equal.


That's the plan as of right now. But remember, the 2.0T and IRS will be on the 'sport' model. Lower level Beetles will have the 2.5 5cyl and torsion beam. 

Keep in mind though, this could change. Only the base MKVI Jettas were to have torsion/rear drum brakes and that was changed between the time the actual production models reached showrooms.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> That's the plan as of right now. But remember, the 2.0T and IRS will be on the 'sport' model. Lower level Beetles will have the 2.5 5cyl and torsion beam.
> 
> Keep in mind though, this could change. Only the base MKVI Jettas were to have torsion/rear drum brakes and that was changed between the time the actual production models reached showrooms.


According to Jamie that was the original plan but now *all* will have IRS. Time will tell of course but he is the one to know and he did warn us prior to the new Jetta introduction that IRS would only be on the GLI. I have a hard time believing it too but will be happy to be proven wrong.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Yeah, I'm not holding my breath on all IRS. If they want this model to compete with MINI then IRS in even the base model would be great but Jamie was originally told torsion would ONLY be on the base 2.0L Jetta and all others would be IRS. We can see how that turned out. I'm still VERY excited about this new Beetle!


----------



## AbuNigel (Jul 11, 2009)

holding my judgement till i see the real thing, modded. 
But regardless of looks, a beetle with a 2.0T is what i've been hoping for. 
Once i'm out of college ready for my first new car, the STI and GTI maayyyyy have a new competitor in my book...we'll see..


----------



## bugsy98nb (Oct 31, 2003)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Yeah, I'm not holding my breath on all IRS. If they want this model to compete with MINI then IRS in even the base model would be great but Jamie was originally told torsion would ONLY be on the base 2.0L Jetta and all others would be IRS. We can see how that turned out. I'm still VERY excited about this new Beetle!


 
Chris !!! long time no see ! as i stated on the org Ill just wait till something pops up at the auto shows  though this one isnt so bad looking


----------



## mattinbend (Oct 12, 2000)

IMO this is a great chance for VW to go a little Z3 coupe syle on this one. The roofline is certainly cool. We will have to see how the rest turns out. 
Hopefully the do a real retro interior this time, they blew it last time IMO.


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't like it. It seems "unnatural" to me. Seems like a commercial version of the classic shape. Owning a '53 and a '03, my eye can't make the new shape work.


----------



## pan-d-man (May 23, 2006)

*See some old lines coming back out!*

The profile view actually made me think of the old 356s from the A pillar back. I actually really like the top. We will see about the rest. Hopefully they can pull off an improvement rather than going backwards. This is tough to do but can be done.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Front and rear look like they're masked to look longer. The roof line is decent but the wide trunk lid is off. 

Piech should remind the design team that the Beetle is his grand-pa's legacy! That should put the fear of God into them! :laugh:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

bugsy98nb said:


> Chris !!! long time no see ! as i stated on the org Ill just wait till something pops up at the auto shows  though this one isnt so bad looking


Hey Jay! Sold my Beetle this past spring to a good friend. He and his girlfriend are taking good care of it. Hope all is well.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

A few weeks ago Jamie stated that VW was looking to reveal the production model at an event on the west coast similar to the one they had for the Jetta in NYC with Katy Perry. But I can't help but hope that they show it next week at the LA Auto Show.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

2.0T Please!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

don't forget the TDI... perhaps even an eBug a la Audi's A1 eTron.


----------



## jbuggin (Oct 29, 2007)

If you haven't heard Oprah is giving away the 2012 beetle to her audience today, they only showed them the outline though 

http://blogs.cars.com/kickingtires/2010/11/oprah-new-beetle.html


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

boy!!! that was sweet of her. i'm looking to get another beetle i may just wait, but it will have to grow on me . not really filling it now.




























now if this by chance was it !! i would have to have on


----------



## volksfolks (Dec 1, 1999)

The excitment really ramped up a notch today with Oprah's help!!!!!

http://www.oprah.com/oprahshow/Oprah-Surprises-Her-Audience-with-New-Cars-Video/topic/oprahshow


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

heard aboot the Oprah thing today... got curious.... then got gimp'n (and i'm no pro)


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

So we can add
- dual exhaust
- rear spoiler
- 19" wheels
- ambient interior lighting
- touch screen radio
- Bluetooth integration
- May production model reveal
- in dealers in the fall of 2011
to the list below:


silverspeedbuggy said:


> http://blogs.insideline.com/straightline/2010/10/spy-photos-2012-volkswagen-new-beetle.html
> 
> What's known so far:
> - Based on MKVI Jetta
> ...


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

here we go just found these pics.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

These are artist renderings, NOT the production model. 



superbeetleboy said:


> here we go just found these pics.


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

Interior pic.












The new 2012 VW Beetle comes with a factory installed alarm system, anti-theft vehicle alarm system for doors 2012 VW Beetle.

New Models

2012 VW Beetle GL 2.0L 115 HP 5-speed manual
2012 VW Beetle GLS 2.0L 115 HP 5-speed manual
2012 VW Beetle GLX 1.8L 150 HP 5-speed manual
2012 VW Beetle TURBO S 1.8L 180 HP 6-speed manual 

Standard Features in all 2012 VW Beetle models; 
Antenna Roof-mounted amplified flexible black whip antenna 
Anti-Corrosion Fully galvanized sheet metal 
Brake Lights Center high mounted stop lamp in rear hatch under rear window 
Bumpers Body color bumpers 
Doors 2 doors (3, including hatch) 
Anti-intrusion side door beams 
Body color door handles 
Energy absorbing side impact door padding 
Fenders Plastic front and rear fenders 
Fuel Tank Fuel cap with notched edge 
Glass Gray shade band on upper windshield 
Tinted glass, green 

The lights front and rear offer these 2012 standard options;
Daytime Running Lights (DRL). Upon start-up of vehicle, headlights are engaged with reduced power; instrument panel lighting, parking lights and taillights remain off. To engage all lights with full power the light switch must be turned to on position. 

European side blinker lights on front fender (white lens, amber light). 

Headlights-on warning tone, upon opening of driver's door when ignition key is removed. 

Projector lens halogen front headlamps with light weight, chip-resistant polycarbonate lenses. 

2012 VW Beetle safety features include; 
The new 2012 VW Beetle comes with a factory installed alarm system, anti-theft vehicle alarm system for doors, hood, trunk lid, radio and starter, with warning LED in driver's door top sill and audible/visual deactivation verification. 

The door locks on the 2012 VW Beetle have an automatic locking feature (doors lock automatically when vehicle reaches 8 mph). Dealer can disable feature or program to unlock when ignition key is removed. Doors unlock automatically upon airbag deployment. 

2012 VW Beetle Versions
2012 VW Beetle GL 2.0
GLS 2.0L
GLS 1.8T
GLX 1.8T 



It's back! and a lot of fun to drive, the new 2012 VW Beetle is an excellent buy again. Find 2012 VW Beetle for sale new by clicking the freep price quote link below.



To get a free 2012 VW Beetle price quote and locate this vehicle in your area click here 
For 2012 VW Beetle insurance rates in your area go here. 


2012 VW Beetle TURBO S


Problems with the website or suggestions? 

Questions or comments about posting an ad, 2012 pricing inquiries. 
Ideas, general comments. Was the site easy to use?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Problems? Uhh yeah how about how retarded that "interior pic" looks. It looks like it was drawn freehand in MS Paint by a moron.

The 1.8T is done in North America. This isn't 10 years ago. That is all crap and was made up with no research at all into current VW specs. Classic example of a blogger with no insider information who is dying for attention. It's sad really, it just makes this whole process that much more frustrating.:banghead:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

That interior image is also an artists's rendering (and probably not even close to accurate).

FYI: VW hasn't used "GL" "GLS" and "GLX" trim level designations since 2005. Where ever you are getting this info from it's 100% inaccurate. Please review what I've posted as it is information from VW insiders, statements from VW execs, and from VWVortex admins.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm offended that you'd call the creator of that piece of **** an artist.


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Im not into Oprah, but after hearing that, I wish I would have been on her show......I really want one but I might just wait for the convertible, the new style is slowly growing on me each day*


----------



## ScottRPriester (May 24, 2010)

mspastrygurl said:


> *Im not into Oprah, but after hearing that, I wish I would have been on her show......I really want one but I might just wait for the convertible, the new style is slowly growing on me each day*



I watch her with my wife from time to time. Yeah, of all times not to be there!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 5, 2004)

*as long...*

As long VOA does not call it the Super Beetle, I am ok with that... :facepalm:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

noddaz said:


> As long VOA does not call it the Super Beetle, I am ok with that... :facepalm:


Nah, the windshield is far too flat! :laugh:


----------



## Scrawnyirishboy (Apr 30, 2010)

Being a dealership employee, I'd just like to point out while we've been told to expect a TDI Beetle returning to the fold, we have not been given any information whatsoever regarding a 2.0T beetle. 

Not to kill anyone's kitten here, I'm just saying, It's alotta engine options for a niche car. 

Don't take my skepticism for hate, either. I'd LOVE to see the return of a turbo bug.


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

Can we go put money down on one, actually I want another convertible, I guess I'm gonna have to wait for that

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

> The new 2012 VW Beetle comes with a factory installed alarm system, anti-theft vehicle alarm system for doors 2012 VW Beetle.
> 
> New Models
> 
> ...





SMG8vT said:


> Problems? Uhh yeah how about how retarded that "interior pic" looks. It looks like it was drawn freehand in MS Paint by a moron.
> 
> The 1.8T is done in North America. This isn't 10 years ago. That is all crap and was made up with no research at all into current VW specs. Classic example of a blogger with no insider information who is dying for attention. It's sad really, it just makes this whole process that much more frustrating.:banghead:


 
I think it's safe to assume we can all ignore this. :laugh:

source -> http://www.top100musclecarsites.com/VW-Beetle.html :screwy:


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

> Can we go put money down on one, actually I want another convertible, I guess I'm gonna have to wait for that


Yes. Your dealer will be happy to take your money and put you on a waiting list.

When the Concept I was greenlighted for production, I walked into my friendly neighborhood VW dealership and put a substantial deposit down on a New Beetle _convertible_. The salesman actually argued with me that only sedans were being produced, and the NBC wasn't going to be produced for "a year or two if at all," but my sources at VW had assured me the NBC was on the drawing boards (and if they changed their mind... I could always use the deposit for something else). I just knew in my heart-of-hearts VW would NOT release a New beetle without the iconic convertible version following sometime. So... I specified black-over-orange (to honor my late, great '72 Beetle convertible), auto, fully-loaded, with a V6 and all-wheel drive (hey, it was late '98, no one knew what was really coming) and waited. And waited. 

And... waited. :what:

Almost 5 years later, in June 2003, my first NBC was delivered: The very _first _loaded, orange, Tiptronic 1.8T GLX delivered in Texas.


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

Sweet, I'm gonna go and see if I can put down a down payment on another vert

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## noddaz (Aug 5, 2004)

*VoA should only offer the Beetle with two engines...*

Tdi
2.0T
After all it is a niche car.
Might as well make it a good one.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Boogety Boogety said:


> Yes. Your dealer will be happy to take your money and put you on a waiting list.
> 
> When the Concept I was greenlighted for production, I walked into my friendly neighborhood VW dealership and put a substantial deposit down on a New Beetle _convertible_. The salesman actually argued with me that only sedans were being produced, and the NBC wasn't going to be produced for "a year or two if at all," but my sources at VW had assured me the NBC was on the drawing boards (and if they changed their mind... I could always use the deposit for something else). I just knew in my heart-of-hearts VW would NOT release a New beetle without the iconic convertible version following sometime. So... I specified black-over-orange (to honor my late, great '72 Beetle convertible), auto, fully-loaded, with a V6 and all-wheel drive (hey, it was late '98, no one knew what was really coming) and waited. And waited.
> 
> ...


You're a super freak!!! Good story!

My '01 1.8T has 179,000 miles now. Here's hoping to buy a 2014 model.... they better bring the TDI!


----------



## vwconejo (Apr 18, 2009)

:thumbup: TDI


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

just to chime in for fun, the 1.8T is probably a reference to the 1.8L twin-charged motor in the European market. The '12 beetle is probably another likely platform for this motor, but we still won't see it.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

NeverOEM said:


> just to chime in for fun, the 1.8T is probably a reference to the 1.8L twin-charged motor in the European market. The '12 beetle is probably another likely platform for this motor, but we still won't see it.


Actually, the twin-charged is a 1,4l engine; there is a however a 1.8T, though it is a direct injection turbo - just a smaller version of the current 2.0T - not the old port-injected, 5-valve per cylinder engine.


----------



## MisterVolkswagen (Nov 21, 2010)

I just hope it doesn't have square head & tail lights. 



opcorn:

Renegade


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

John Y said:


> Actually, the twin-charged is a 1,4l engine; there is a however a 1.8T, though it is a direct injection turbo - just a smaller version of the current 2.0T - not the old port-injected, 5-valve per cylinder engine.


yeah that donned on me a few hours after posting and I never changed it lol


----------

